# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم البيع والشراء خاص بالشركات المشتركة تحديثات :  تم تخفيض مجموعة كبيرة من الاجهزة واضافة اخرى ...الخ

## server-morocco

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  تم   تخفيض    مجموعة   كبيرة  من  الاجهزة واضافة اخرىواضافة العديد من تفعيل البوكسات والكريديت
 ونحن نعمل على ان نوفر لكم اقل اثمنة و اقل توقيت وافضل الخدمات   تم   تخفيض    مجموعة   كبيرة  من  الاجهزة  التالية 
Iphone Bouygues France (working imei) all models (Instant working day) 
Iphone Bouygues France (blacklisted) all models 
Iphone Virgin Francia (working imei) 3G,3GS,4,4S,5 
Iphone 3/Hutchinson Dinamarca 3G/3GS/4/4S 
Iphone Call Me Dinamarca 3G/3GS/4/4S 
 Iphone Telenor Dinamarca 
 Iphone Vodafone Egipt 3G/3GS/4/4S/5  
Iphone Emea Service (all imeis)  
Iphone Sonera Finlandia (working imei & out of contract) 2G,3G,3GS,4,4S,5  
Iphone Virgin Francia (barred) 
Iphone KT/SK Corea 3G,3GS,4,4S (clean imei)  
Iphone KT/SK Corea 3G,3GS,4,4S,5 Unpaid bill  
Iphone KT/SK Corea 3G,3GS,4,4S (Semi-blocked)  
Iphone KT/SK Corea 3G,3GS,4,4S,5 Barred  
Iphone Bell Canada 3G,3GS,4,4S,5,5S,5C (working imei)  
Iphone Rogers/Fido Canada 3G/3GS/4/4S/5 Premium  
Iphone 3/Hutchinson UK (working/blocked imei) 3G/3GS/4/4S/5/5S/5C FAST  
Iphone O2/Tesco UK (all imeis) 3GS,4G,4S,5 FAST PREMIUM  
UK - O2 iPhone - 3G, 3GS, 4G, 4S (Clean imeis)   تم اضافة  الاجهزةالتالية 
Iphone Telia Suecia 5s, 5c    
Iphone Vodafone Netherlands ND 3G,3GS,4,4S  
Iphone T-Mobile Netherlands ND 3G,3GS,4,4S  
Iphone Vodafone Netherlands 99xx imeis (Verizon) 2G,3G,3GS,4,4S,5   ACTIVACION BOX  ACTIVACION LG TOOL   ATF Box Activation  ATF Jtag  Furious Gold - 1 Year Upgrade  Furious Gold - Pack 11  LICENCIA GOLD POLAR BOX  NASPRO - 1 YEAR RENEWAL    *creditos para boxes  *   *100 CREDIT CYCLONE BOX  *  100 CREDITOS LG TOOL   50 CREDITOS POLAR BOX   SETOOL 30 CREDITS   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    شروحات               الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    او اتصل على  *skype: server.gsm* *Gmail:server.morocco@gmail.com* * MSN:server-morocco@outlook.com*  PHONE NUMBER: 00212676204661   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## aguard

merci

----------


## hassanimran

مزيد من التقدم لمنتدانا الغالى

----------


## hichamsas

merci
am

----------


## akdemm1977

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

